#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-07-30
<costales> Hola compañeros :)
<costales> ¿Es ahora la reunión, no?
<costales> leogg, m4v, ubuntulo1 Hola ¿era ahora la reunión? :)
<leogg> costales, reunión de...?
<costales> El ubuntu beginners en español
<costales> era 15:00 UTC ¿? hoy
<costales> leogg: "sábado 30 de Julio a las 15UTC"
<costales> ¿Eso es ahora?
<leogg> costales, en dos horas
<costales> xD
<costales> vaya, pensaba que España era +2
<costales> xD
<costales> gracias leogg! ;)
<leogg> costales, disculpame... tenés razón
<leogg> ahora es 15UTC
<costales> xD
<costales> :)
<costales> Tenemos un email de Sergio Meneses del día Sat, Jul 23, 2011 at 12:19 AM
<costales> convocando para ahora :)
<costales> ¿Suele llegar tarde la gente?
<leogg> *buscando correo
<costales> Tema: Comienza el proyecto Ubuntu Entusiastas para America Latina.
<costales> (Contestas tú ese mismo día) :)
<leogg> costales, cierto
<leogg> acabo de verlo
<leogg> ni idea
<leogg> se les olvidó?
<costales> no se :P
<costales> tengo que marchar :$ Nos vemos!
<SergioMeneses> costales, leogg  unimix m4v  saludos
<costales> uys
<costales> muy tarde Sergio :(
<costales> debo marchar ya :S
<costales> sorry!
<costales> hola
<costales> regateé 15' a mi novia xD
<costales> m4v, SergioMeneses, unimix, ubuntulo1 ¿estais? :)
<SergioMeneses> costales, si
<SergioMeneses> costales, se me presento un problema personal y no pude asistir
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> q pena..
<costales> estamos sólo tú y yo? SergioMeneses
<costales> :D
<costales> genial
<costales> no te preocupes :)
<SergioMeneses> costales, jajajaja
<costales> ¿estará bien hablarlo ahora?
<SergioMeneses> costales, la verdad estamos pocos... :S pero voy a citar a una nueva runion y a excusarme
<SergioMeneses> vos de donde sos?
<costales> no te preocupes
<costales> no estaba nadie :P
<costales> tal vez esté mejor hacerlo por email
<costales> ¿?
<SergioMeneses> costales, si... la idea presencial es buena
<SergioMeneses> ya q hay cosas por discutir
<costales> SergioMeneses: ¿lo discutimos otro día? :) ¿u hoy? :P
<SergioMeneses> costales, otro dia
<SergioMeneses> costales, voy a reunir de nuevo a toda la gente
<SergioMeneses> te parece?
<costales> como veas :) a ser posible una hora que no sea muy tardía en España por favor :P
<costales> gracias
<SergioMeneses> costales, vos sos de ubuntun-ca?
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-as?
<SergioMeneses> asturias
<costales> ya no
<costales> dimití al crearse un council
<costales> y en breve colaboraré en ubuntu-es-es
<costales> (ubuntu españa)
<SergioMeneses> costales, excelente
<SergioMeneses> costales, dia y hora q puedas estar?
<SergioMeneses> porq el horario español siempre cambia
<costales> entre las 16 y las 22 de horario español
<SergioMeneses> y cuadramos la fecha aqui mismo
<costales> que es UTC  + 2 horas
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<costales> el día da igual
<SergioMeneses> domingo o sabado te da igual?
<costales> o de lunes a viernes
<costales> si
<SergioMeneses> costales, es mejor los fines de semana por cuestiones laborales
<costales> cuando veas :)
<costales> don't worry
<costales> ahora sí, debo marchar :P
<costales> perdona SergioMeneses
<costales> nos vemos para la sigueinte reunión
<costales> un saludo compañero
<SergioMeneses> costales, buen dia
<SergioMeneses> eso
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-07-23
<SergioMeneses> miren compañeros: http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/07/23/ubuntu-webapps-en-espanol/
